# my life as an engineer



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

Here is my life as an engineer, both good and bad.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxpveThT0iI


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good, honest insight. And ...

"Chicks dig engineers!"


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I thought chicks dig guys with cute dogs........


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I'd like to hear more of the positive things. No, at 63 I doubt I'll be looking into a job as one. :laugh:


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

golfermd:

It is the only job where people wave at you all day! And one of the few jobs where sometimes girls flash you! 
WOO WOO!!!!


----------



## doorman29 (Dec 15, 2013)

Cool video. Thanks.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

DJsTrains said:


> golfermd:
> 
> And one of the few jobs where sometimes girls flash you!
> WOO WOO!!!!


They know you can't stop quickly to get to them!!!


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for the interesting and edifying short autobiography!



DJsTrains said:


> golfermd:
> 
> It is the only job where people wave at you all day! And one of the few jobs where sometimes girls flash you!
> WOO WOO!!!!


Indeed, I've been witness to first part, but the second part regarding free-spirited young women, I haven't but I would certainly like to! 

And, I'm a longtime railfan and take every opportunity to find something interesting about every passing train...But some folks don't wave SOMETIMES, as with me, SOMETIMES, when I feel like extending my middle finger to the engineers who are crawling at 5mph through a road level crossing equipped with bells, flashing lights and cross-arms down, and yet these doofus engineers see the need to non-stop, steady lean on the freakin' horn an eighth of a mile or more up line in broad daylight with vehicular traffic already at rest on both sides of the line...What's up with that??? 

My complaint?...It's all so petty, I agree...But it's quite annoying when you're less than 25 to 30 feet from track line with no place to "hide". 

Bruce /FRED On Board
ATSF, BN, SP, UP


----------

